# Strut bushing options



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PSS's are on the way, so I need to decide what bushings to go with. 

OEM: We all know they're too soft and don't last. Not an option. 
Tyrol/United Motorsports: Composite $143.99
USRT/Powerflex: Poly $75.00
Lupo/Polo: Rubber/plastic? Ebay ~$30.00
034: 85 durometer rubber $76.00
SPC: Adjustable $164.00

I'm not really worried about the ability to go lower with the Polo/Lupo bushings, but rather more how long they'll last. Are there any others I don't know about? Who's using what and what are your thoughts/impressions? I'm leaning more towards the Powerflex at this point because they'll last, and the "composite" from the Tyrol bushings seems like an unknown (haven't seen anyone mention them). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My friends had the 034 ones on his KW3's on the TT, he had issues with the spring hats breaking and went back to OEM and has no issues since.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Added 034 to the list, but don't really consider rubber as an upgrade, nor do I have much faith in anything labeled "Track Density" after all the busted motor mounts I've seen posted.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I guess I don't see the problem with stock? They wear out, they are cheap. I've done plenty of track days on stock ones.

They don't have that much movement that caster/camber is going to have any significant impact?

If you're really worried about it just do camber plates.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

my strut bushings are camber/castor adjustable...so they're rubber and metal

can't think of the name of them though


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

For $175 you can get the SPC camber kit and get a bit of static neg camber out of the deal. They last longer and flex less than OEM too BTW! (there is a Moog part number for even cheaper pricing, maybe someone can share it) 

That's what I'd do:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FRONT-CAMBE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5652f82c01&vxp=mtr

If you don't want to add camber, go with the Polo mounts, they're firmer as well and lower the ride height a bit without compromising suspension travel.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Camber plates will ride awesome if this is for a daily.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Id like to see someone make a set of the Polo mounts out of delrin.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

The polo/lupo ones from a local said: "They will wear out super fast. We installed a set probably Decemberish and they are trashed already. I'd say saw about 4000 miles." Granted he is very lowered beyond what is necessary.


I am getting ground control camber/caster plates just for this same issue. Never tried anything but OEM myself.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_182_228&products_id=1637


Make me a print of the Lupo ones and I can get Delrin ones machined.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> I guess I don't see the problem with stock? They wear out, they are cheap. I've done plenty of track days on stock ones.
> 
> They don't have that much movement that caster/camber is going to have any significant impact?


Because they go from this to this....









...with right being new and left being used. When you get an alignment on new bushings, then it all changes as the bushing breaks down over just a few months. Not to mention the slop that they allow once deformed and compressed. :thumbdown: For the extra $100 over the Powerflex, Max may have come through again. :laugh: And yes, this will be on a daily driven car, unless I can't stand the harshness, in which case I'll put them on the 225 track car. 



ejg3855 said:


> Camber plates will ride awesome if this is for a daily.


I'm assuming this is sarcastic. :laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

We ran camber plates for a while, noise and harshness sucked.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> We ran camber plates for a while, noise and harshness sucked.


real camber plates ----- yes
SPC camber mounts --- not so much


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> We ran camber plates for a while, noise and harshness sucked.


Yeah, I would assume so. What brand? 

The SPC's are slightly cheaper on Jegs site and same price on Summit.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh man testing my memory, they were the drop in style. This was a few years ago now, they got sold off.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Om on my 3rd pair of stock. They suck ass. super noisey when backing up with wheel in full lock


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Digging in the R32 forum, I found this.....



> Put UM strut mount bushings in on Saturday.
> 
> I had the 034 high density ones previously. After about 30 months and 45k miles they were shot and had basically collapsed.
> 
> ...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Digging in the R32 forum, I found this.....


Since you dug this up, how about getting us a part number :laugh:


Spoon fed opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Since you dug this up, how about getting us a part number :laugh:
> 
> 
> Spoon fed opcorn:


A part number for what? I posted links to all of them in the OP.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ahhh.., didnt realize you posted those too. 

disregard..:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Well I ordered the UM strut mounts this morning from Tyrolsport. I'll report back when I install them and follow up with a report on how long they last. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Well I ordered the UM strut mounts this morning from Tyrolsport. I'll report back when I install them and follow up with a report on how long they last. :beer:


 They should last a long time. Only issue with solid Delrin and camber plates is that over time it will distort the strut towers and some time cause cracking.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Well I ordered the UM strut mounts this morning from Tyrolsport. I'll report back when I install them and follow up with a report on how long they last. :beer:


 Ill be interested in the results. Tired of changing these damn things so often.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Good thread! Everyone who has used any of the various options should keep this thread updated. 

I'm going to order some mounts right away, and am still waffling between the SPC and UM Delrin mounts.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

If someone could make a series of strut mounts like most companies do motor mounts (a selection of various levels of stiffness) they could have a nice package of strut mounts. It would be cool to test out different levels to see what feels the best. I'd hate to have something that was so stiff that it was harsh, or wallowed out/cracked my strut mounts.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

That's two mentions of the UM mounts being Delrin. Where was it confirmed that that is the material they are? I'm familiar with Delrin so I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I should have said _allegedly_ Delrin until I see it myself, or hear it from someone whom I trust as a source. I've seen both companies flat-out refuse to say what it's made of, but I've seen it mentioned as Delrin, and read a thread where someone seemingly knowledgeable claimed they were Delrin (or variant).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> That's two mentions of the UM mounts being Delrin. Where was it confirmed that that is the material they are? I'm familiar with Delrin so I guess I'll know soon enough.


 
Most companies on here are very vague about materials/coatings and such. I have been laughing my tail off at some of the "machining processes" that companies have been claiming that they do in house. If they did it in house they would know the exact process :thumbup: 

As for the UM mounts being delrin, I work with different materials every day so its not hard to tell what something is made out of. I believe they call it a "composite", where it is actually an acetal resin. Machining is pretty easy with the correct inserts and cutting fluids. PTFE Delrin is the best bushing material as it is semi-self lubricating. 


Some info on plastics 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#8574kac/=ly11hw


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Maybe I'll shave a sliver off and have the material analyzed.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Most companies on here are very vague about materials/coatings and such. I have been laughing my tail off at some of the "machining processes" that companies have been claiming that they do in house. If they did it in house they would know the exact process :thumbup:


 I would think they won't say because they want to keep it secret? Or they don't want to share their process to ward off the copycats? 

Orrr... they just order in bulk from china and say it's made in USA..


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Neb said:


> I would think they won't say because they want to keep it secret? Or they don't want to share their process to ward off the copycats?
> 
> Orrr... they just order in bulk from china and say it's made in USA..


 The later is more often than we would are lead to believe in this community.


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about the states but here in Canada the rule to be considered "made in Canada" is that 51% of the cost (up to "final transformation" of a material, packaging, overhead etc. doesn't count) must be incurred in Canada. If there material is cheap enough from China the anodizing can put you over the threshold.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Not everything comes from China. I know APR use to cast their intake manifolds in India. There are many other examples of competent companies outsourcing some processes or materials. I am skeptical of metal parts though becaue a lot of them use crappy alloys not true materials like melting shopping carts etc.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Not everything comes from China. I know APR use to cast their intake manifolds in India. There are many other examples of competent companies outsourcing some processes or materials. I am skeptical of metal parts though becaue a lot of them use crappy alloys not true materials like melting shopping carts etc.


 I think you're thinking of the inconel exhaust manifolds. Their intake manifolds were cast in the U.S in Wisconsin.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Good thread! Everyone who has used any of the various options should keep this thread updated.
> 
> I'm going to order some mounts right away, and am still waffling between the SPC and UM Delrin mounts.


 I dont know if you already pulled the trigger, but I'd definitely go with the SPC solution because of the little extra camber that it allows. There is no need to mention that everything that helps the flaws associated with the front end design is gold.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> I think you're thinking of the inconel exhaust manifolds. Their intake manifolds were cast in the U.S in Wisconsin.


 You are right :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I dont know if you already pulled the trigger, but I'd definitely go with the SPC solution because of the little extra camber that it allows. There is no need to mention that everything that helps the flaws associated with the front end design is gold.


 
Have you run them Max? I have been thinking of picking some up as I roasted my stock ones on the first track day of the season last year. I seem to kill at least one set per track day some how :laugh: Something to do with two wheels in the air and some crubs


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have you run them Max? I have been thinking of picking some up as I roasted my stock ones on the first track day of the season last year. I seem to kill at least one set per track day some how :laugh: Something to do with two wheels in the air and some crubs


 I got a set waiting to go in for the upcoming season, but no actual field torture yet to make a personal comment on longevity. I think it's a pretty neat idea and they get good reviews from the QW road racing group.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I dont know if you already pulled the trigger, but I'd definitely go with the SPC solution because of the little extra camber that it allows. There is no need to mention that everything that helps the flaws associated with the front end design is gold.


 Agreed. The only reason I was considering the UM mounts was that I'm likely selling the car soon. In any case, the type of person that buys my car will want the adjustability anyhow, so I'm going to go SPC.


----------



## MalcolmMk3 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to jump in so late with this but has anyone got any experience with these 'K-MAC' adjustable strut mounts from usrt? They seem awfully expensive compared to the SPC's but look much better in terms of quality, I just can't seem to find any info on amount of camber/caster adjustment. Any thoughts? 

Link to USRT:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_182_222&products_id=1365

Link to K-MAC (scroll down a bit for tt mounts):
http://www.k-mac.com/pages/newprods/audi/audi.htm


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I would be happy with a replacement that's stiffer then stock but won't break stuff

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> I would be happy with a replacement that's stiffer then stock but won't break stuff
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


That's all I'm hoping to achieve with the UM bushings/mounts. Install is scheduled for this Friday so I"ll be able to report back after this weekend.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool can't wait to hear

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The UM bushings don't have an inner metal ring like the OEM rubber bushings do. 










The hole in the bushing is bigger than the lower of the two strut nuts (PSS coils picture), so the bushing would just lift off after you've run the nut down over the bushing and bearing. I'm going to add a 30mm OD SS washer (don't remember the ID). The strut cap and upper nut would hold the bushing in place over the bearing as the OEM design is redundant, and this isn't necessary, but I'd rather have the washer in place.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice! I am looking at getting these as well.

My polo bushings (I think) are dead so I am thinking about going UM delrin.

Excited to hear your thoughts. Really just concerned about comfort as I know they will be a better performing product. I hate road vibration.


----------

